# Грыжа L4-L5 и парестезии в паху



## Normality (25 Дек 2021)

Добрый день. В мае диагностировали грыжу L4-L5 8.5мм, стеноз до 6мм, дуральный мешок зажат. Были боли в спине и ногах, стопы горели и онемели. Начал консервативное лечение. 

Летом стали появляться неврологические моменты в паху - ощущение влаги в заднем проходе и мурашки на мошонки. В остальном.

В результате лечения МРТ в конце ноября показало уменьшение грыжи до 6мм, сужение канала до 9мм, степень зажатости дурального мешка уменьшилась. 

Консультировался с двумя нейрохирургами - оба сказали что пока резать рано, а ощущения в паху не от этой грыжи. Конский хвост, как они говорят, не затронут, судя по МРТ, а корешки на уровне l4-l5 симптоматику в пах не должны давать. 

Но она есть, и никуда не уходит. Сейчас это паретстезии на мошонке, ощущение влаги в заднем проходе (при этом все прикосновения ощущаются). Иногда появляется жжение и покалывания в области лобка. Мошонка и половой орган периодически становятся холодными. 

Прошу совета. Стоит ли беспокоиться по поводу синдрома конского хвоста? Нужна ли операция? Откуда могут быть парестезии в паху?

Добавлю, что симптоматика в паху ухудшается при сидении, и купируется ксефокамом.


----------



## La murr (26 Дек 2021)

@Normality, Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

